# Sunfish to Soloskiff build



## vbfishing (Apr 17, 2015)

This is my first time posting here on microskiff and i figured why not start with a build. So I was scouring Craigslist this past weekend and something caught my eye. Some guy had attempted to take a Sunfish, which for those who dont know what that is, its a small 14 daysailing boat with a very shallow V planing hull. He had removed the splash deck and trimmed the daggerboard trunk and mast holder off and glassed them. I looked at this for a while and thought..."hmm. That could make an awesome solo or 2 person skiff. I did my research and figured if i reinforce the transom and have my local metal shop fabricate me a l shaped bracket for a small (9.9hp) outboard that this could work. So thats my $.02 for the night and i will update when i purchase the hull


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Really not a good idea, in fact trying to turn any sailboat hull into a planing skiff is not a good idea, they simply have too much rocker in the back half of the hull. Much better ways to start off with a project. I'd go back and look over Brett's Slipper and some other simple plywood skiffs that will yield better results with probably less effort. Just my opinion of course.....


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If you do some searching online, you'll find a couple of guys that tried the same thing with with a Sunfish/Sailfish with really bad results. 

Probably a better idea to save your $ and find something with a proven track record.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Ditto, too much rocker. Would work with a trolling motor and that's about it.


----------



## vbfishing (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I couldnt really find anyone online who had tried it so i though i might give it a shot. We have a few down at the sailing club our school team sails from which im on. Ill definetly take a look and see what the rocker is like. I feel like you guys could be very right.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Thanks for the feedback. I couldnt really find anyone online who had tried it so i though i might give it a shot. We have a few down at the sailing club our school team sails from which im on. Ill definetly take a look and see what the rocker is like. I feel like you guys could be very right.


We are right. Look back through the archives. Several have tried over the years and posted them up here. None with success.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Thanks for the feedback. I couldnt really find anyone online who had tried it so i though i might give it a shot. We have a few down at the sailing club our school team sails from which im on. Ill definetly take a look and see what the rocker is like. I feel like you guys could be very right.


Copperhead is Ankona/Saltmarsh Skiffs if that tells you anything...There is no could be right involved here.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm trying what you were going to do. I got a hull from a friend and redesigned the aft section to widen it and flatten out. So far I've built the transom and made a few other modifications. Here is a pic of what I'm doing. Here you can see the new width of the hull and it is about 3 inches deeper as well. Will see how it comes out in a few weeks.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks tippy!


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

Scott said:


> Looks tippy!


The width of the transom was 22 inches but will be 32-34 when finished and the hull will change to flat with a small tunnel from the transom forward at least 48 inches for additional planing surface and a width of close to 48 inches where the new bottom is grafted onto the old hull. I'm hoping this will help with the tipsiness of the hull. This picture may show it better than my description. The wood strips indicate the new lines of the hull.


----------



## StripStrike (Jan 16, 2021)

Tappa said:


> The width of the transom was 22 inches but will be 32-34 when finished and the hull will change to flat with a small tunnel from the transom forward at least 48 inches for additional planing surface and a width of close to 48 inches where the new bottom is grafted onto the old hull. I'm hoping this will help with the tipsiness of the hull. This picture may show it better than my description. The wood strips indicate the new lines of the hull.
> View attachment 160863


Any further gains on this project? Looking at doing the same with an old hull. 
Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

StripStrike said:


> Any further gains on this project? Looking at doing the same with an old hull.
> Thanks!


A total waste of time and money.

Get some plans and build from scratch and you will end up with a useable craft.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> A total waste of time and money.
> 
> Get some plans and build from scratch and you will end up with a useable craft.





StripStrike said:


> Any further gains on this project? Looking at doing the same with an old hull.
> Thanks!


It's taking shape I have one side of the bottom shaped and will start building up the other as soon as time permits. I haven't been able to get a picture to post here so I'll try with a new post.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> A total waste of time and money.
> 
> Get some plans and build from scratch and you will end up with a useable craft.


I beg your pardon, what business is it of yours? It's my time, my money and my project. You don't have to like it or look at it. If it doesn't float or run and carry me and one other person, it's on me and I'll be the first to tell the story of the sinking of the Skinny Fish.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tappa said:


> I beg your pardon, what business is it of yours? It's my time, my money and my project. You don't have to like it or look at it. If it doesn't float or run and carry me and one other person, it's on me and I'll be the first to tell the story of the sinking of the Skinny Fish.


Listen Tappa - You can do anything you want and spend your money any way you choose.

When the other 10 or so sailboat conversions all failed it is a good indicator of future success.

But I will give you credit for what you are doing because you are completely changing the hull and it will not resemble a Sailfish when you are done, and that just might work. On the other hand when I said to build from scratch, you would end up with a more useful interior.

It's your choice - but please do us a favor and keep the thread updated and don't just disappear. The success or failure would still be valuable information.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. I know there have been others that have tried this, as I did my research before beginning this project. I'm 72 years young and a boating enthusiast most of my life so I do know a little bit about what I'm doing. I appreciate your input and if you continue to follow the build I would value any suggestions and modifications you might suggest. I will try to keep the thread going and will be adding more pics and notes soon.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tappa said:


> Thank you for your reply. I know there have been others that have tried this, as I did my research before beginning this project. I'm 72 years young and a boating enthusiast most of my life so I do know a little bit about what I'm doing. I appreciate your input and if you continue to follow the build I would value any suggestions and modifications you might suggest. I will try to keep the thread going and will be adding more pics and notes soon.


My suggestions would be to continue what you are doing...making the width wider and getting the rocker out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

While I agree with DN I also commend your effort. Most of the failures over the years happened because they either didn't get rid of the rocker, or did it incorrectly. I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking at with your mods. Did you pour foam on the interior and then flip to shape it? If so I hope it was at least 4lbs closed cell. 

You are on track, the only thing I would caution about is the hull thickness. The sunfish was light and meant to be sail driven. The hull wasn't designed to be powered at outboards speeds. So you might need to thicken/reinforce the hull so it doesn't flex a lot under force.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> My suggestions would be to continue what you are doing...making the width wider and getting the rocker out.


Thanks for your help. Looks like I'll get some time to get back on the job this week. I'm mostly retired but do some side work which takes me away from my project.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> While I agree with DN I also commend your effort. Most of the failures over the years happened because they either didn't get rid of the rocker, or did it incorrectly. I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking at with your mods. Did you pour foam on the interior and then flip to shape it? If so I hope it was at least 4lbs closed cell.
> 
> You are on track, the only thing I would caution about is the hull thickness. The sunfish was light and meant to be sail driven. The hull wasn't designed to be powered at outboards speeds. So you might need to thicken/reinforce the hull so it doesn't flex a lot under force.


I appreciate your input on the hull. I applied 5 layers of closed cell foam board to the exterior of the existing hull. Then shaped it like a surfboard with a rasp and sander. I intend to seal it and then apply fiberglass over the entire hull including the upper deck area. Only the forward 1/3rd of the hull will be original with an additional 2-3 layers of glass over it. The new part will have additional layers for strength and rigidity. How many layers would you suggest?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That depends on the density of the foam, resin, and type of glass you are using.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> That depends on the density of the foam, resin, and type of glass you are using.


Thanks, I'll let you know what I have.


----------



## Tappa (Nov 24, 2020)

I finally had some time to get the port side of the hull foamed and roughly shaped.





















Posting some more progress pictures of the Skinny Fish project boat.


----------

